# TransAm 3 Hour Endurance Race



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Classic RC Raceways in Akron, Ohio is hosting a 3 hour Carpet Trans Am Endurance race on August 2, 2009. The entry fee is $50 per team.

Rules:

1 Car per team.
3 people on a team. All team members must rotate driving.
1 team member must marshall.
Driver must change with each battery pack change.
Car must comply with official VTA rules.
The team with the most laps completed at the end of three hours is the winner.

If there are any partial teams or single racers that would like to be on a team, contact either Steve (General) or myself and we will help to group you with others.

1994 E Waterloo Rd Akron, OH 44312 
(330) 733-6400 
Email: [email protected] 
Web Site: www.classicRCraceways.com


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

Sounds like a good time!
Lookin forward to it
Rick


----------



## Roger Horowitz (May 17, 2004)

I'm gonna tear this mother up. Get ready Akron.


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

Roger Horowitz said:


> I'm gonna tear this mother up. Get ready Akron.


Looking forward to your visit.

So far I know of 5 teams. I suspect another 2 teams will form out of our remaining usual people. I have also been told 3 additional teams will be coming from Southern Ohio. Should be lots of fun.

1. Holub,Chambers,Johnson - JRXS-R
2. Torrok,Price,Lohr - TC4
3. Wedge,Keagy,Miller - Corally Phi
4. Marshall,GIJoe,?
5. Horowitz,?,?


----------



## Lohrr1 (Aug 24, 2003)

Who's gettin ready for the Endurance Race?


----------



## agholub (Jan 28, 2008)

A number of teams have indicated that they will not be coming. Currently I am only aware of 2 teams that plan to show. As a result, we are inclined to cancel this event. 

Best Regards,

Andy


----------



## Kyosho Racer (Feb 6, 2008)

I'm saddened to see the event has been cancelled but not suprised that it is. I'll see everyone this fall at the Gate when it reopens.

Jeff


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

looked like a nice time...sorry it didnt work out


----------



## Roger Horowitz (May 17, 2004)

No surprise. Perhaps my reign of terror will be observed by those at The Gate.


----------



## BATTMAN (Jul 18, 2009)

Nashville isnt that far????


----------

